# first time in Dubai



## mangesh11377 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi

I am from India and planning to come Dubai with Family (wife + 2 kids) for 2-3yrs. I want to understand few things here

1) overall expenses for family of 4
2) how much would be the school fee
3) Is there any school transportation if yes then overall how much it would cost
4) When the school sessions starts

my client location would be Crescent Road, Palm Jumeirah
considering family of 4 what would be the ideal house location for me
Also i want to know about car license. How can i get that
last but not least my company willing to pay 14,000 AED per month. Just want to understand how much i can save 

Thanks in advance


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

You could ask: "How long is a piece of string?"


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Hi Mangesh,

I think you need to re-think your plans here. 14k is not a lot, especially if you are bringing a wife and 2 kids. Schooling is expensive (like 30k per child per year), and if you want to live close to Crescent Road you'll probably only be able to pay for that if you save up the 14k for an entire year without eating (and anything else you would normally spend money on)!

So, please re-think this. Be realistic. I know Dubai is the dream place for many people around the world and many would take any job offer they get. However, by doing so, some actually do get in trouble. If you plan to stay for 2-3 years, I can guarantee you that with this package you will leave with the same, or less, you came with... 

Don't put your family at risk for the sake of being in Dubai...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You could probably just about manage to rent a 1-bedroom in Sharjah and commute to Dubai. But your commute would be horrendous. At least 1 hour each way.

Indian school fees can be quite cheap, especially in Sharjah. I googled a school and their fees were just under 5,000 AED/child. But you probably get what you pay for. Indian schools in Dubai are probably twice as much.

Between housing, school fees, transportation and daily living you will probably spend every penny of the 14,000. But if you're really tight you might be able to save as much as 1,000 a month.


----------



## mangesh11377 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks all for your response

could you please help to understand how much would be my salary considering wife with 2 kids in Dubai. only elder is school going. Also i am ready to travel for 30 mins one way for office

Also i would want to understand what would be the school transportation charges?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

mangesh11377 said:


> Thanks all for your response
> 
> could you please help to understand how much would be my salary considering wife with 2 kids in Dubai. only elder is school going. Also i am ready to travel for 30 mins one way for office
> 
> Also i would want to understand what would be the school transportation charges?


you already said your salary would be 14,000

We could sit here, on Thursday afternoon, just before the weekend starts, and answer all your questions. All of which have been answered before..

Plaese take some time to read all the sticky threads, and use the search function.
rental / cars / jobs / salaries etc etc

YOU need to decide what standard of living you need to be happy as a family
YOU need to do the research here (it's all here) to find out how much that will cost.
THEN compare it against what you are being offered, and see if it is enough.

When you have a better idea, we can help you, and give you advie based on your actual needs, rather than guess what is appropriate.

good luck!



school transportation charges depend on how close you live to the school, and which school it is...


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

CAN you live off of 14k AED a month with 3 kids? YES. Now will it be comfortable or not really depends on your current living situation. Are you currently comfortable with your employment/business or are you struggling? or are you jobless? All these factors need to be taken into account. 

Now, for example, there are OLD buildings in Abu Shagara Sharjah, where I know some people, and they are satisfied living there. The current rent there is only 30,000. At that rate, your monthly is only 2,500. And lets say you go to the indian schools which are 6k including transport (5k school fees, 1k transport per year), 3 kids divided by 12 months is 1,500 per month. So your expense would look something like this:

2,500 rent
1,500 schooling
1,000 sewa
2000 grocery

So that's 7,000, half so far. Next is going to be the transport cost to get to and from work every day. assuming you will have a fuel efficient vehicle (corolla, civic), 100 dirhams will take you about 450KM. You will also cross 4 salik each way to and from work. 

From abu shagara sharjah to crescent road, palm is 50 km each way. so 100 km daily. if you are working 5 days a week, then you will need a tank a week, plus 32 AED salik daily, and im assuming the parking where you work will be free in this scenario. with those expenses in mind:

fuel cost 400-500 AED per month
salik cost 800-900 AED per month

taking the higher estimates, your transport cost will be 1400 monthly. 

so now we're at 8400. then you have the mobile phone bills, the home internet, etc etc etc. now this is a VERY VERY modest estimate living with the very basic essentials...no luxuries at all. 

So YES ITS DOABLE...but will you and your family be happy? That's the main question I think a person needs to ask theselves. If you make millions and are unhappy, then its pointless, and if you make 10k AED and are happy, then you are more successful than the millionaire.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Zeeshan08 said:


> CAN you live off of 14k AED a month with 3 kids? YES. Now will it be comfortable or not really depends on your current living situation. Are you currently comfortable with your employment/business or are you struggling? or are you jobless? All these factors need to be taken into account.
> 
> Now, for example, there are OLD buildings in Abu Shagara Sharjah, where I know some people, and they are satisfied living there. The current rent there is only 30,000. At that rate, your monthly is only 2,500. And lets say you go to the indian schools which are 6k including transport (5k school fees, 1k transport per year), 3 kids divided by 12 months is 1,500 per month. So your expense would look something like this:
> 
> ...


Very well put and I applauded you for taking the time in assisting this gemtlmen,you explained it perfectly.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

It beats me why anyone would employ anyone who hasn't been to the UAE before, has no idea about the costs and also can't use google.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

mangesh11377 said:


> Thanks all for your response
> 
> could you please help to understand how much would be my salary considering wife with 2 kids in Dubai. only elder is school going. Also i am ready to travel for 30 mins one way for office
> 
> Also i would want to understand what would be the school transportation charges?


why don't you simply read the sticky threads? all your questions should be covered there or give you further details where to look.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

crt454 said:


> Very well put and I applauded you for taking the time in assisting this gemtlmen,you explained it perfectly.


Why thank you!  I try to help where I can raather than the usual "read the stickys" comments


----------



## mangesh11377 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys.. for your guidance. All the information is really useful and help me to take my decision. Once again thanks a lot


----------

